# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  دسترسی به

## seyyedmichy

اگر به چند شاخه از یک درایو با یوزر و پسورد (روی سرور کافی نت) آیا میشه به درایوهای دیگر با یوزر و پسورد دیگه دسترسی پیدا کرد یا پسورد را پیدا کرد یا خیر
اگه راهی داره لطفا کمک کنید..

----------

